
Reddit Is Down - EnderWT
https://reddit.statuspage.io/incidents/6m4wv5dyrzfc?u=m662jvf34wvk
======
Quequau
I personally do not believe this page because I've viewed in the past when
Reddit was down and it the status showed just that. However, once whatever was
wrong got fixed and their system came back up, all those error statuses just
disappeared and availability went back to 100% (or whatever) like nothing ever
happened.

What's the point of keeping track of these things if downtime is going to be
quietly sanitised away after the fact.

------
EnderWT
Reddit's status page has some interesting stats. The vote backlog on posts is
over 5.6 million
[https://reddit.statuspage.io/](https://reddit.statuspage.io/)

